# Zurek Polski (Polish Sour Rye Soup)



## janina (Nov 12, 2011)

Sour Rye Soup (Zurek Polski)

5-6 days before making soup:

Ingredients for Barscz 
1/4 pound dark rye flour
4 cups warm water

Directions:
Stir together the flour and water and cover with a kitchen towel and set it asdie in a warm place. Stir once a day. The mixture will begin to ferment and smell sour--just like when you are making a sour dough bread starter.

Time to make the soup!

Condiments per soup bowl:
1 slice of rye bread, torn into bits
1 hard boiled egg, sliced into nice pieces
slices of smoked kielbasa or other Polish sausage
a tad bit of horseradish, optional

Making the soup:
4 cups of water
1 egg
1 cup milk or buttermilk
1 cup of the Barscz- thoroughly mixed prior to measuring
salt and pepper to taste
Directions:

Bring the water to boil in a pot on med heat. Beat together egg and milk, and slowly stir it into the simmering water. Turn the heat up slightly, and allow the mixture to thicken. The consistency should be a thin pea soup. Season to taste with Salt and pepper.

Time to put it all together!

Assemble the soup bowls with the condiments and ladle the soup on top. Tangy and good; I bid you Smacznego!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful!!  I'd like to try this.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow that sounds DANK!
I'm definitely making this.  Thank you OP.

It calls for 1 cup of milk or buttermilk, which is preferred?


----------



## janina (Nov 13, 2011)

Buttermilk will lend more of the creaminess and tang that is desired.  Some of my Polish friends used a version of sour cream, but others argued that the buttermilk will incorporate into the soup better making for a silkier consistency.  I had one Polish friend who used whole milk because she didn't prefer her soup as tangy.  Long story short, the consensus was buttermilk.  I hope you like the soup; enjoy!

~Best wishes


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Nov 13, 2011)

Janina, I grew up with this soup, it is wonderful, although it is an acquired taste.  PrincessFiona, you have to try it, it is very unique but delicious.  All the flavors marry with each other and dance the polka in your mouth.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Nov 13, 2011)

janina said:


> Sour Rye Soup (Zurek Polski)
> 
> 5-6 days before making soup:
> 
> ...



This is wonderful soup.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 13, 2011)

Pierogi Princess said:


> Janina, I grew up with this soup, it is wonderful, although it is an acquired taste.  PrincessFiona, you have to try it, it is very unique but delicious.  All the flavors marry with each other and dance the polka in your mouth.



I read the recipe to Shrek, looks like I'll be eating it on my own


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Nov 14, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I read the recipe to Shrek, looks like I'll be eating it on my own



It is not for everyone, that is for sure, but I hope you enjoy it. I love it.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Nov 14, 2011)

no mayonnaise said:


> Wow that sounds DANK!
> I'm definitely making this.  Thank you OP.
> 
> It calls for 1 cup of milk or buttermilk, which is preferred?




Give it a shop No Mayo, it is worth a try.  I love it.


----------

